# Bowser's yummy day out :)



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are some pics of Bowser as he was outside exploring.

Enjoy 

Looking for something to munch on.....







I think he found something.....


























All full................ for now..................








_________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Jamie: Thanks for sharing Bowser's day out! Little sulcatas just look so darned CLEAN!

Yvonne[/b]


----------



## Isa (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Jamie
Very nice pics and your little Bowser is a as cute and as adorable as usual


----------



## TortGirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Bowser is so adorable! I love the photos. Looks like he had a great day outside.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 22, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## jasso2 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice pics and cool name.


----------



## YuriTort (Oct 23, 2008)

Awwww - so adorable!!


----------

